# What's the worst fanbase ever?



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 14, 2018)

*Preface:* Yes all fanbases are cancer, full of spergs and so on and so on, but I was wondering what is the absolute worst fanbase for _reasons_. Also, yes this question has been asked countless times before, but I'm asking professionals to answer my question.

->When I'm talking about what is the worst fanbase ever, I'm not talking about fanbases that you think are toxic because some scrub made his shitty OC or because some fuckwad made porn out of the overrated dude in the fanbase.

->When I'm asking this question, I really want to know which fanbase has done the much damages on this planet. Want some example? There you go:

Rick and Morty fanbase: Rioted thousands of McDonalds.
Steven Universe fanbase: An emo teen almost killed herself because she drew a character out of proportions. (And let's be honest who, except the SJWs, watch this show?)

Call Of Duty fanbase: Someone got swatted by a COD fanboy, lmfao.
Minecraft: Say hello to the many Paedophiles who play the game.
(If we can consider it to be a fanbase) The feminazi movement.
Feel free to add more and tell me why they are worse than the previously cited fanbases.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 14, 2018)

I nominate the lolcow fanbase


----------



## Beth (Mar 14, 2018)

Sanic


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Mar 14, 2018)

A three-way tie between Steven Universe, Undertale and Five Nights at Freddie's.



Spoiler: Arguably Worse



Technically speaking, Homestuck and Hetalia are the reasons why these fanbases got so prolific, as well as where some of the worst of them came from.


----------



## Morag (Mar 14, 2018)

D. Sweatshirt said:


> Homestuck and Hetalia


Those were more of the sprouts of autism, though.  I don't think Homestuck or Hetalia have the sheer casualty count of fanbases like Supernatural, SU, Rick and Morty, etc.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Mar 14, 2018)

Morag said:


> Those were more of the sprouts of autism, though.  I don't think Homestuck or Hetalia have the sheer casualty count of fanbases like Supernatural, SU, Rick and Morty, etc.



Absolutely true. They're just the spark that started the trash-fire.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Mar 14, 2018)

How about Cuphead? I've never played it, but it looks like a pretty cool as shit game. However, the fanbase is just fucking shit. It's essentially becoming the next Undertale.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 14, 2018)

You can say furries, but I'd say Sonic. I swear it must be the ultimate gateway to autism, shitty OCs and art, weird fetishes etc.


----------



## BlueSpark (Mar 14, 2018)

Not the worst, but the Red Letter Media fanbase is pretty bad. The subreddit and Youtube comments are like 90% just people posting phrases from their content and circlejerking each other, it's impossible to have a discussion.


----------



## Hui (Mar 14, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> You can say furries, but I'd say Sonic. I swear it must be the ultimate gateway to autism, shitty OCs and art, weird fetishes etc.


Same thing


----------



## Begemot (Mar 14, 2018)

Supernatural & Sonic:
The part where Jensen Ackles was attacked in a leaping bearhug by a fujoshi dangerhair is a lowpoint for Supernatural. 
The part where Guptil89's perverse 'hottest female sonic characters' video about underage sonic characters sickened me to my stomach.


----------



## Fleeb (Mar 14, 2018)

The Star Wars fanbase is pretty bad. Adults literally cheering for a kids movie is off-putting for me. You can't have an honest conversation about the series without someone nostalgia sperging. 

I'm sure it's probably similar to other fanbase based on older properties, but the scale is undeniable


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Mar 14, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> And don't even get me started on the Star Wars fanbase. Part of why this fanbase is pure autism is because of how seriously they take these movies, especially the Last Jedi. That's not even the worst part. You can't go anywhere without some fucking reference to the Jedi on it. Essentially, this movie series has become nothing but SJW/Nerd culture-pandering bullshit.



The worst part about Star Wars folks is that it's so universal that they don't understand why anyone wouldn't be as obsessed as they are. Real talk, I wasn't into Star Wars as a kid and when I made myself watch the original trilogy as a young adult I thought they were mediocre. Their influence on the industry is undeniable but I just didn't care for them. When I say "Oh, I don't really like Star Wars" people look at me like I've grown a second head. I didn't even see The Last Jedi (I _might_ catch it on TV _eventually_, and even then I don't know) and people are genuinely mad about that. 

Also, I hate to contribute to the problem BlueSpark talked about but RLM summarizes the phenomenon so perfectly.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 14, 2018)

Tool. The must smug, insufferable fans of anything.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Mar 14, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> You can say furries, but I'd say Sonic. I swear it must be the ultimate gateway to autism, shitty OCs and art, weird fetishes etc.


The Sonic fandom seems more innocent in a way, it’s mostly just autistic people being autistic while the furry fandom actively harbours and is accepting of the worst kind of sexual deviants.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 14, 2018)

For a while, the Metroid fanbase was pretty high on my list. But with Samus Returns, and the upcoming Prime 4, they’ve calmed down enough to take them off.
The absolute worst fanbase for me, are the PC Master Race. They’re annoying euphorics that sperg about FPS and Muh Graphux. Playing a game for the FPS and graphics is the equivalent of watching porn for the plot.
Another is Sonic for obvious reasons. That, and I despise anything and everything Sonic has spawned and stands for.
Honorable mention goes to the FNAF, SU and Undertale, but since I’m yet to see anyone on the internet who gives an actual fuck about any of these things anymore, the fan bases have faded into irrelevancy. Especially since the FNAF games are now over, SU is stuck in a rut now, and Undertale is replaced with Cuckhead.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 14, 2018)

Bronies.  Not the ones who just like the show, but the ones that invade events and spaces meant for the show’s target demographic, even when they’re asked not to show up.


----------



## SpaceRanger (Mar 14, 2018)

As far as sexual deviancy goes, Bronies are undoubtedly the worst.

There's the fuckin pony cum jar, probably the most disgusting image in existence.

There's also that guy who carries his bodily-fluid covered Twilight doll around with him in public, he's got a tread on here.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 14, 2018)

SpaceRanger said:


> There's also that guy who carries his bodily-fluid covered Twilight doll around with him in public.


To be fair, excreting disgusting substances all over plush dolls is not exclusive to horsefuckers.


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 14, 2018)

SpaceRanger said:


> There's the fuckin pony cum jar, probably the most disgusting image in existence.


You mean the one where the pony figure got boiled in the cum?



Spoiler


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 14, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> You mean the one where the pony figure got boiled in the cum?


“I will probably still bury it someday.”

Archeologists centuries from now are going to have the worst job on the planet.


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 14, 2018)

IMHO, The Metal Gear/Kojima fanbase is pretty bad, especially the SoK and Fred Fuchs. They like to think of MGS as the greatest gift to mankind and deify Kojima, pure fucking zealotry. All that turned me off from ever wanting to play a Metal Gear game.


----------



## Mutie (Mar 14, 2018)

Howard Stern fanbase.


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Mar 14, 2018)

Basically anything tumblr has put its sparklegender hands on.

An example is the Vocaloid fanbase. It went from your run-of-the-mill weeb fandom full of crappy DeviantArt yaoi fanart to a haven for SJWs. There's some crappy western producer who identifies as agender or something. Don't you DARE to call her a she because you will instantly get replies like "THEY are AGENDER, THEY go by THEY/THEM!!1!1!". Do you want to listen to a song about a same sex couple? Don't check the comments, they're inevitably full of shit like "OMG [X] IS SO GAYYYYYYY". The worst part is that the companies that make Vocaloids seem to be pandering to these tards. IIRC there was a fucking agender Vocaloid in production (and surprise surprise, 'they' look like a garden variety pretty boy).


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 14, 2018)

BlueSpark said:


> Not the worst, but the Red Letter Media fanbase is pretty bad. The subreddit and Youtube comments are like 90% just people posting phrases from their content and circlejerking each other, it's impossible to have a discussion.



RLM is so hypocritical, they always make these videos mocking fanboys but only talk about pop culture.

I don't know... YMS only talks about festival and art house movies and still has a huge audience, you don't need to talk about trash all the time to be relevant, just say it's bad and move on. But deep down they love these hollywood products. just annoying.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 14, 2018)

Homestuck.
E
T
A
L
I
A
(If you even get an off-color, historically accurate statement like "Germany has the best guns!" Some faggot named "VeneGermany" will argue with you over the culture)
Homestuck: Andrew Hussie stated his humans were aracial and made a "Caucasian" panel joke
>>Entire Tumblr blogs exploded in 2013
Dishonorables: Naruto
An actual Colombian kid explicitly introduced it to me in exchange for me tutoring his shoddy Algebra and I teach him how to draw. He Literally claimed Itachi, Sasuke, HiDan and Naruto were all his biological brothers. And he fantasized about murdering/cosplaying Sasuke/Itachi/Madara.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Mar 14, 2018)

Any children's cartoon. Grown adults having autistic tantrums over things they are not remotely the target audience for is just sad. I've seen people genuinely argue that middle aged men are the actual demographic for My little Pony because the writers occasionally toss in a few jokes for the parents. As if that isn't something that every movie and TV show aimed at kids does because they know the parents are going to have to watch it anyway.


----------



## Hui (Mar 14, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> For a while, the Metroid fanbase was pretty high on my list. But with Samus Returns, and the upcoming Prime 4, they’ve calmed down enough to take them off.


What Metroid fanbase? You mean like the 10 or so people that actually remember the series when they played it on the nes vs the prime fags? 

Wait

ffffff


----------



## swiv (Mar 14, 2018)

SpaceRanger said:


> There's the fuckin pony cum jar, probably the most disgusting image in existence.



That guy still posts in the watch threads on /g/.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 14, 2018)

swiv said:


> That guy still posts in the watch threads on /g/.


Wouldn't Derpibooru be his speed though? I mean, I thought the rabid bronies would flock their to post their Princess Molestia/Lauren Faust Porn.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 14, 2018)

Tiny Toon Adventures/Animaniacs. The fan art is just as autistic and sexualized as Sonic, but with fewer OCs. And of course there is Dennis Falk.


----------



## krispinwah (Mar 14, 2018)

I personally enjoy wrestling up to about the early 2000s and some stuff around 2008 to 2014 but in a its so bad its good way. The wrestling fanbase is pretty fucking awful. I feel embarrassed that I'm into WWE because most of the fans consist of man children and over obbsessive fangirls that genuinely convinced themselves that it's a serious sport and not fake entertainment. If someone thinks two guys covered in baby oil rubbing against each other is meant to be taken 100% seriously then they're exceptional. I barely go on wrestling forums or associate with current fans because It's too draining watching them defend the terrible ratings of a dying industry. 



Spoiler: Terrible














Spoiler: Fucking Terrible


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 14, 2018)

The whole "geek culture" thing in general.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 14, 2018)

Jesus...no I really didn't want to type that, but if I just said Philly, I'd get banned again...Jesus.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 14, 2018)

Philadelphia sports fans.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 15, 2018)

MLP, no doubt. Don't get me wrong, there's some okay fans of the show (like, they watch but don't get into the full fandom), but the ones who are obsessed over it are the worst.

I used to be into it a little, but MLPForums just about ruined it for me. Fukken glad it did.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)

Memes.
A guy got doxed by re.tards that take memes too damn seriously, and Know Your Memes is a pure cesspool of circlejerking crybabies.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 15, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Memes.
> A guy got doxed by re.tards that take memes too damn seriously, and Know Your Memes is a pure cesspool of circlejerking crybabies.


Is the name of said guy Behind The Meme?
Yeah it's nothing really new, he keeps getting harassed by 4chan wannabes who think that they are doing a favor to humanity by sperging on his comment section. I'm happy to see that someone else besides myself has morals on the internet.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 15, 2018)

CybrRobotnik said:


> Is the name of said guy Behind The Meme?
> Yeah it's nothing really new, he keeps getting harassed by 4chan wannabes who think that they are doing a favor to humanity by sperging on his comment section. I'm happy to see that someone else besides myself has morals on the internet.


Yep, it's Behind the Meme.


----------



## Dark Emporer Dood (Mar 15, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> IMHO, The Metal Gear/Kojima fanbase is pretty bad, especially the SoK and Fred Fuchs. They like to think of MGS as the greatest gift to mankind and deify Kojima, pure fucking zealotry. All that turned me off from ever wanting to play a Metal Gear game.


A fair number of video game fanbases are like this, ever wonder why Nintendo stuffs always grossly overpriced?

For me, its a toss up between the 90's animation community (Their dream is to transform TV into endless reruns, blue FBI warning screens) and anime, the community that helped to ruin a medium that was once cool.

The "internet car community" is a pretty bizarre fanbase, they honestly believe that stick-shifts save lives. And despite being "car buffs" they actually hate many different car models.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 15, 2018)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Tiny Toon Adventures/Animaniacs. The fan art is just as autistic and sexualized as Sonic, but with fewer OCs. And of course there is Dennis Falk.


Loved how the creators mocked the fans in the show. I wounder if they got the joke.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 15, 2018)

>Who watched it besides SJWs

 I used to watch SU,

it has gone downhill though

Undertale's fanbase is pretty shit as well


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 15, 2018)

YouTube Streamer Orbiters.

These are some of the most superficial, artificial people on the planet. If they're not commentators, they're Ryan-Seacrest type Vloggers who are too excited about autistic slap fights between E-Celebrities, if not too excited about rumors in gossip which are easily debunked. Politically they're always on the fence about correctness, because they're so scared of outrage cultists, and when they contradict themselves they defend said contradiction to the end. They let their worst enemies formulate their opinions, repeating the cycle of perpetuating rumors in gossip.

Metokur can admit when he's wrong, or dun goofed, unlike Keemstar and Leafy.


----------



## Lez (Mar 15, 2018)

The whole Zamii thing had nothing to do with the fandom, it was real life stuff that got to her, so that can't really be counted against Steven Universe. It's still a bad fandom, but I don't think it's a contender for the worst.

I'm going to have to vote for MLP but people who ship real life people together are also weird.


----------



## The Colonel (Mar 15, 2018)

How about a list of awful fanbases instead.


----------



## madbringer (Mar 15, 2018)

This one.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 16, 2018)

I could list off some insane shit some fandoms did in the past, but I think I'll just link you to this channel here, and let you go from there.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 16, 2018)

The Colonel said:


> How about a list of awful fanbases instead.



Good contenders

-Anime
-Furry
-Star Wars
-Steven Universe
-Youtube/Twitch e-celeb junkies
-Twitch streamer fanatics that donate thousands of dollars

However, I'd say that post-modern art-show aficionados are the worst. They're basically a fandom if you apply every standard.


----------



## Zaragoza (Mar 16, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> IMHO, The Metal Gear/Kojima fanbase is pretty bad, especially the SoK and Fred Fuchs. They like to think of MGS as the greatest gift to mankind and deify Kojima, pure fucking zealotry. All that turned me off from ever wanting to play a Metal Gear game.


Glad I'm not the only one that felt that way, the MGS fanbase incrementally got worst during the MGS4 years and after a while they took the Kojima/MGS worship way too seriously as the years went on. The line between a person that casually likes the MGS games vs Kojima/MGS worship is very difficult to tell apart now.



BlueSpark said:


> Not the worst, but the Red Letter Media fanbase is pretty bad. The subreddit and Youtube comments are like 90% just people posting phrases from their content and circlejerking each other, it's impossible to have a discussion.


There's a youtube channel called Hackfraudmedia that does better Mr. Plinkett style videos than the real thing, most of the videos have a terrible like to dislike ratio bar because of the RLM fanbase.


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 16, 2018)

Dr. Who and Supernatural should also be mentioned.


----------



## John Titor (Mar 17, 2018)

Yahtzee. I have nothing against him but I am convinced his fanbase can't form their own opinions and wait for what he has to say first. You ask them why they didn't like a game and they'll just regurgitate his jokes.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Mar 17, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Yahtzee. I have nothing against him but I am convinced his fanbase can't form their own opinions and wait for what he has to say first. You ask them why they didn't like a game and they'll just regurgitate his jokes.



People still care about that guy?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 18, 2018)

I'd say the Sherlock fandom is pretty awful. When you're sending death threats to the wife of an actor because she's getting in the way of the pure and beautiful love uwu that you imagine exists between him and another actor because you can't differentiate between fan fiction, canon fiction and reality, you shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2018)

big baby jesus said:


> The whole "geek culture" thing in general.


Especially the idiots who watch Big Bang Theory and think they're nerds because they laugh at a shitty show with a laughtrack.



Give Her The D said:


> MLP, no doubt. Don't get me wrong, there's some okay fans of the show (like, they watch but don't get into the full fandom), but the ones who are obsessed over it are the worst.
> 
> I used to be into it a little, but MLPForums just about ruined it for me. Fukken glad it did.


I'd say if MLP isn't the first it's a very close second. The first would have to be Rick & Morty fans. I like the show, I think it's funny mostly because of how fucked up Rick is as a person and his dialog is pretty hilarious. "You fucked with squirrels, Morty!!" was just hilarious to me because the implication that he wasn't surprised at the squirrels running the planet but Morty fucking with them.



Dark Emporer Dood said:


> A fair number of video game fanbases are like this, ever wonder why Nintendo stuffs always grossly overpriced?
> 
> For me, its a toss up between the 90's animation community (Their dream is to transform TV into endless reruns, blue FBI warning screens) and anime, the community that helped to ruin a medium that was once cool.
> 
> The "internet car community" is a pretty bizarre fanbase, they honestly believe that stick-shifts save lives. And despite being "car buffs" they actually hate many different car models.


I don't get the stick-shift thing either. I drive a stick and I prefer it to automatics just becauase I've been driving stick for so long. The way they treat people who drive automatics is cringy. Also while stick-shifts used to be more fuel efficient, new vehicles with the much improved auto-trans can get better gas mileage. The cars can shift better than any human can. Just technology has caught up. I do think it's a valuable skill to have but it's not life and death the way they go on about it.

A subset of the car people are the worst: Hypermilers. They are so obsessed about being fuel efficient to the point of being dangerous.


Nekromantik said:


> Loved how the creators mocked the fans in the show. I wounder if they got the joke.


Holy shit I forgot about this. Is it bad they had to tone it down compared to the actual crazies?


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 18, 2018)

Undertale, especially if it's spelled Undertail


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Undertale, especially if it's spelled Undertail


Undertale ruined Earthbound, as it caused a nuclear explosion on the scale of Chernobyl in the Earthbound fandom, seriously if i had a dollar for every autistic earthbound undertale crossover or comparison ever made, I'd have enough to buy this site myself.

Don't even get me started on the whole Ness is Sans bullshit, but in short if you believe it you are a retarded son of a bitch.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Mar 18, 2018)

The Colonel said:


> How about a list of awful fanbases instead.


Sonic (I know, already said but worth mentioning again)
Serial Killers/School shooters. (needs no explanation.)
League of Legends. Fuck up in ranked match, and you'll never hear the end of it/you'll get banned.
Counter Strike Global Offensive (at least ranked people) Same as above, if you fuck up in a ranked match, they'll insult you to no end and outright kick/ban you. 
Overwatch. Seems to be a bit different in that you get reported just by picking a certain hero lol. https://us.battle.net/forums/en/overwatch/topic/20759236825
Essentially, the cases above are players who take the game way WAY too seriously.

Olicity shippers from Arrow. 
Probably one of the more specific examples (and it's tied to the "people shipping real life people" fandom) but this one is so bad: the gist goes likes this, people liked  to ship Oliver (main char)  with Felicity (a supporting char). Around Season 3 and in particular Season 4, the writers started shipping them real bad, to the point Felicity debatably became the main character in S4 and she even dragged her family into the show. The problem is that the quality of the show went downhill as a result, not so much during S3 (the show started to go downhill due to other reasons not related to Olicity) but definitely during S4. It got so bad that the old Arrow fanbase (as in not the Olicity shippers) started leaving the show and r/arrow actually turned into a Daredevil subreddit in protest.
There's a youtube series of videos called "The Downfall of Arrow" which goes more in depth into the issues that plagued the show, and yes, it touches on the Olicity shippers.
The reason why I mentioned it was tied to the "people shipping real life people" fandom is because people legit want Amell (Oliver's actor) to divorce his current wife and marry Emily (Felicity's actress). They even photoshopped them together: https://youtu.be/Fas7WVWJSSU?t=16m25s
Creepy stuff.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2018)

Okay hands down, I 've never seen Arrow but that alone wins by a mile. If you actually tweet to a guy that he should leave his wife and marry a coworker because you like how they play pretend on camera, you're in need of a gassing.


----------



## swiv (Mar 19, 2018)

Marvel/capeshit fans in general don't do anything _really_ socially unacceptable, but they are annoying as fuck.


----------



## Plunkie (Mar 19, 2018)

Jontron, probably.

Judging by his subreddit, I don’t even think his fanbase even likes him. It’s devolved into this weird shitposting mutation of its former self.


----------



## Idea Waifu (Mar 20, 2018)

TheClorax said:


> You mean the one where the pony figure got boiled in the cum?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


MLP seems very cancerous because always surface some grotesque content like this


Spoiler: true fan


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 20, 2018)

Bean Cheese said:


> Jontron, probably.
> 
> Judging by his subreddit, I don’t even think his fanbase even likes him. It’s devolved into this weird shitposting mutation of its former self.


I swear, if I see another one of those supposedly "hilarious" reaction gifs/videos of that fucker, I'm going to shoot someone.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 23, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> I swear, if I see another one of those supposedly "hilarious" reaction gifs/videos of that fucker, I'm going to shoot someone.


Shoot Woah Vicky please.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 23, 2018)

soul fags and kojima fags.
they're pretty cuntish.

It's almost as if  you sperg too much on something, you automatically become unsufferable because of it.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Oct 14, 2020)

Figuratively Stalin said:


> Basically anything tumblr has put its sparklegender hands on.
> 
> An example is the Vocaloid fanbase. It went from your run-of-the-mill weeb fandom full of crappy DeviantArt yaoi fanart to a haven for SJWs. There's some crappy western producer who identifies as agender or something. Don't you DARE to call her a she because you will instantly get replies like "THEY are AGENDER, THEY go by THEY/THEM!!1!1!". Do you want to listen to a song about a same sex couple? Don't check the comments, they're inevitably full of shit like "OMG [X] IS SO GAYYYYYYY". The worst part is that the companies that make Vocaloids seem to be pandering to these tards. IIRC there was a fucking agender Vocaloid in production (and surprise surprise, 'they' look like a garden variety pretty boy).


As a voca-nerd I can whole-heartedly agree.
And yes, I do remember Augris, I think they cancelled his bank or something.

I’d have to say Danganronpa.
Pretty much 80% of the fandom is deranged tumblr trash.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 14, 2020)

Cuties.


----------



## 45neu (Oct 14, 2020)

MLP, Twenty One Pilots and Phannies.
_

_


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 15, 2020)

Honestly, it depends on the medium in question.

These would be my personal picks for worst fandoms

*Anime & Manga: *My Hero Academia, Danganropa
*Movies:* Avatar, MCU
*TV: *Supernatural, Doctor Who
*Cartoons: *Steven Universe, My Little Pony, She-Ra
*Comics: *Captain Marvel, Deadpool, Homestuck
*Tabletop RPG's: *D&D 5th Edition, Powered by the Apocalypse, Onyx Path/Nu-White Wolf
*Video Games: *Nintendo
*Music: *Punk, K-Pop


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 15, 2020)

A tie between MLP lowlifes and the anime loli pervs.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Oct 15, 2020)

Tool fans are tools.
t. Tool fan.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Oct 15, 2020)

It's hard to top the modern western animation super fan.


Syaoran Li said:


> *Music: *Punk, K-Pop


Every now and then I come across an article about how utterly insane K-Pop fans are especially when their Idols are in a relationship.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 15, 2020)

First that comes to mind are:

- Harry Potter 
- Steven Universe
- KPop
- Voltron
- the Superwholock people 

Fuck honestly there's no fandom that hasn't been pozzed by idpol and muh genderspecial.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 15, 2020)

While there are worse fandoms out there, I gotta echo 5th edition D&D as well. The God Machine edition of World of Darkness or nu-WoD or whatever they're calling it has been just as infected with SJW faggotry as D&D as well. Those two being pozzed are the ones that bum me out the most.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 15, 2020)

Doctor who, Legit fucking cultists man, you'd think it was out of the Cthulu mythos. Some of those motherfuckers even pray to it.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 15, 2020)

Political fandoms, BDSM/kink and sex fandoms in general. The worst fandoms tend to overlap significantly with these.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 15, 2020)

Hetalia when it was alive.


----------



## ParappaTheRappa (Oct 15, 2020)

kpop fans (specifically bts fans) are the absolute fucking worst. everything is a competition with them. whether it's competitiveness between groups (i.e who has more awards or more music video views) or competition among fans for internet wokeness points, they are the WORST.

oh, and then there's anime fans too.


----------



## Zelmek (Oct 15, 2020)

Imgur : Used to be a decent image board but has slowly gotten taken over by political activists and wannabe intellectuals. Usersub is wannabe /b/ or /trash/ and it's a secret dumping ground for folks to store art/porn they're afraid of losing if they get banned elsewhere. Front page is lefty memes and animals. Banana for scale. Cat tax. You get the idea.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Which fandom do you consider the worst? Off the top of my head, this list includes some with a reputation for being bad or attracting cows like flies to honey.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 28, 2020)

Anybody who acts like their mediocre shit is god's word and acts like a tard about it online.
The Persona fan dumb is getting up there. Scroll down in almost any YT video about gaming and you'll find some argument in there they start in the comments. God forbid somebody show a second of footage from the games, or even has a character with the same name as a Persona character on screen, some fag in chat will point it out.
And of you browse a 4chan board like/v/ or /vrpg/ you know they love to have repetitive threads about their waifus.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Dec 28, 2020)

Dumb question: would you count politispergs as a 'fandom'? It's a group that obsesses over the soap-opera that is DC. It's all they talk about and they shit up every single conversation that everyone else is having. That is a legendarily, breathtakingly bad fandom if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Radiohead fans. 

People who grew up on specific YouTubers are pretty insufferable as well.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Dec 28, 2020)

My vote is on the Captain Marvel/Brie Larson Fandom.
These people are true Podpeople....


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 28, 2020)

The Old Lurker said:


> Radiohead fans.
> 
> People who grew up on specific YouTubers are pretty insufferable as well.


Radiohead fans were some of the worst of the fedora tippers of web 1.0

The ones I remember were honestly more insufferable than any brony I've ever seen for how fucking smug and humorless they were


----------



## TokiBun (Dec 28, 2020)

Sad to say but the Jojo fandom is getting to be cringe. Back in the day it was Hetalia that reigned cringe supreme.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 28, 2020)

There are okay people in most fandoms, but most woke stuff gets pretty bad and the tolerable fans go undercover.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm probably splitting hairs at this point, but the worst fandoms is more like they're all the worst end of the fandom. I've been around them all, really. Video games, anime, My Little Pony, tabletop gaming, hardcore alt metal, hipsters, Renaissance Fair folks, webcomics, internet reviewing and Youtube personalities, Star Wars, hardcore sci fi, the fucking works. All of these ass ends tend to have people who use their hobbies as a crutch to fill in as a pathetic excuse of a personality, rather than to enjoy life and explore the wonders of world, and they all happen to share the same personality of being posturing losers who have never been assed to use any part of their brain beyond their reptilian portion as the neanderthal shit playing assholes they are. 

If you want some in depth perspective from me on this though:

In general, fanwhores enjoy saying they're "openminded" when they really are not. Seriously, this is either done out of fearing what people think of them more than actual worry of character and personal development. Fanwhores are infact extremely narcissistic and closeminded. 

Fanwhores also these days don't have a bigger vocabulary or as aformentioned, an actual open mind. One word they like to use is "weird", because they are usually the cause of why art programs get cancelled from schools. They also have never had any interest in the world outside or are that jaded by people who they wuss out in taking retribution against, and they tend to be closet local trash. TL;DR they don't bother to continue learning after general education on their own, and even then, they tend to be unwise jackasses who think material possessions excuse them from personal responsibility.

Anime: I've always encountered hipster faggots who pride themselves on shit like "taste" and enjoy praising themselves for fanwhoring out the right way..... when they don't even realize that they're the same foreign fans who are fatheaded know nothing know it all limpdicks who think the entire world revolves around them and the world they grew up in, and so does the entertainment. The ass end of anime fandom is also mostly plagued by whores who think anime can only can be made in Japan because for some, utterly inexplicable reason, only and only Japan can magically create animation. This lack of being proactive, constructive, and artistically motivated has long been the reason why anime fans out anywhere else are a joke these days.

Video Games: Gamer tards you can recognize today as mentally ill trans male to females. This is because they were once smarmy know it alls who worshiped atheism while touting their games they like as all important, until being a complete sperg in real life likely caused them to look like complete faggots, probably sperging out on ignorant shit.

Cartoons: These guys always tend to be jealous of anime and think the world needs to know how much they don't like it, because anime showed the world that it didn't have to suck the dick of censors and be baby shows and cut and dry capeshit. I know I cling to the past, but anime proved itself. Cartoons had the ball in their court on CN at the same time, but fuck did they drop it and let it get run the fuck over.

My Little Pony: I like how Null forgot about this today when he sperged on about how much he doesn't like anime. We all can go on about if "anime is actually really anatomically accurate and expresses subconscious desires to fuck kids that the Jews are trying to exploit", but ponyfuckers are all male, and they tend to be more embarrassing because they're cartoon bestiality enthusiasts for a show that's literally aimed for children. Ponyfuckers also fall into cartoon spergs, but they gain their own category because they wanted to stand out that much.

Renaissance Fair goers/"realistic reinactment" enthusiasts: Dumbasses who are more interested in feeling powerful than actually studying history, and not getting the human reason why everyone back then would kill for what we have today in terms of quality of life. They also tend to be armchair experts who don't do shit but use the internet to feel better and give everyone else who attends and arranges Renaissance Fairs a bad name.

I am I Love Beef. I hate everyone. You'll see me later in the future on this thread.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Dec 28, 2020)

Every fandom has a bad side, but furries and bronies I think are the worst when it comes to woke bullshit and pedophilia respectively.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 28, 2020)

Hmm this is a tough question but I will categorize it


Worst fandom in terms of a culture not related to a specific series or medium: It's a tie between furries and Politispergs as they both act extremely autistic, act like they are changing the world (when they aren't), treat themselves like hot shit, and constantly act toxic along with having a persecution complex.

Worst fandom in regards to a company: Disney. It was honestly hard picking between Disney, Nintendo, or Sony but Disney is the worst solely for the fact they can absolutely do anything and people will defend them. Disney fans treat Disney as though it is perfect and anyone hating on it is evil. They also try to justify why Disney trying to take over most of the film industry is okay or ignore how Disney has done shady practices. They also act blind for the most part as Disney can just bank off of nostalgia and people will lap that shit up if it's the same but in a different flavor. Of course Mulan could probably change that but that's doubtful and people will still support Disney regardless of what they do.

Worst fandom in regards to a medium: Cartoonfags, say what you will about anime fans but cartoon fans are mostly manchildren or people who get way too attached to sitcoms. They also are insecure about their hobby and try to keep insisting on how cartoons can be mature despite the fact that it's perfectly fine to enjoy simplistic things. It doesn't help prominent members of the cartoon community are lolcows and the community wanks off any cartoon that has a serialized story or tries to be mature as a way to show how cartoons are maturing. It doesn't help that the cartoon communities magnum opus in regards to prove cartoons are not just for kids are usually shows that just take inspiration from anime. 

Worst fandom in regards to a specific franchise: This is a hard one but it's the Star Wars fandom since they scream about any little thing and are known to act really hostile towards actors who play characters in the movies for simply playing a character they don't like (such as the guys who played Jarjar, Rey, Young Anakin, and Rose) which can damage them greatly (mainly Young Anakin's actor) to acting really creepy around people who play characters they like such as the original Obi-Wan whose other movie roles are unknown to most, and Adam Driver where Star Wars fans tried hard to get him to divorce his wife to be married to Daisy Ridley. It doesn't help there are fans who act extremely entitled or nitpick the fuck out of some of the movies despite Star Wars essentially being a Science Fantasy Space Opera. Honestly this is somewhat standard behavior of a toxic fandom but Star Wars is the worst of it because it's probably the biggest fandom worldwide, and honestly the only one I think could've competed with it are the Sonic or Pokemon fans.

Worst fandom in regards to a specific subcategory of a major series: The Geno fans of the Smash community as this group is really delusional in believing a puppet from a 22 year old game that no one knows at all deserves to be in a fighting game that commemorates gaming more than other gaming icons. They act like faggots who cry and scream over anyone saying he can't get in and try to act like they are going to be right or part of some fight despite never doing anything to help this character's chances. It doesn't help that the fandom is built around a character from a game that none of them played at all. They also treat any time Geno is being deconfirmed as though a political candidate lost an election rather than just having minor disappointment or shrugging their shoulders like a normal person.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 28, 2020)

We've had this kind of thread several times before, but while it's here, no-one mentioned the _Rick & Morty_ fandom? That show was the internet's darling before Season 3 aired, but now it's considered a joke thanks to the Szechuan sauce fiasco, the nauseating fart huffing and the TikTok cringe.


Jebu Nagazi said:


> My vote is on the Captain Marvel/Brie Larson Fandom.


The hatedom for that is pretty autistic too. People like Quarterpounder and Ethan Van Sciver are still milking outrage clicks every time that woman sneezes and even when they're talking about subjects that aren't directly related to her, they still always bring her up. The fact she lives rent free in the heads of so many internet manchildren says more about them than it does about her. Our own thread on _Captain Marvel_ was downright embarrassing, with utter speds screaming about how it was going to be the downfall of the MCU and Western Civilisation, and then doing insane mental gymnastics to explain why the film was a box office failure despite making over a billion dollars.

Yeah, Brie's a bitch and the film is painfully average, but it's not something to lose your mind over.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Dec 28, 2020)

Zootopia fans. 100%. No justification needed. They are the most basic kind of wannabe furry shipper degenerates. Anytime someone makes a picture of Nick or Judy getting cucked I watch the comments go ballistic with a big grin.


----------



## TurdEthics (Dec 28, 2020)

Pro wrestling should be a poll option, because the answer is Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 28, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably splitting hairs at this point, but the worst fandoms is more like they're all the worst end of the fandom. I've been around them all, really. Video games, anime, My Little Pony, tabletop gaming, hardcore alt metal, hipsters, Renaissance Fair folks, webcomics, internet reviewing and Youtube personalities, Star Wars, hardcore sci fi, the fucking works. All of these ass ends tend to have people who use their hobbies as a crutch to fill in as a pathetic excuse of a personality, rather than to enjoy life and explore the wonders of world, and they all happen to share the same personality of being posturing losers who have never been assed to use any part of their brain beyond their reptilian portion as the neanderthal shit playing assholes they are.
> 
> If you want some in depth perspective from me on this though:
> 
> ...


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 28, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> View attachment 1814627


You can't read, can you? That's a telltale sign of ineptitude...


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 28, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably splitting hairs at this point, but the worst fandoms is more like they're all the worst end of the fandom. I've been around them all, really. Video games, anime, My Little Pony, tabletop gaming, hardcore alt metal, hipsters, Renaissance Fair folks, webcomics, internet reviewing and Youtube personalities, Star Wars, hardcore sci fi, the fucking works. All of these ass ends tend to have people who use their hobbies as a crutch to fill in as a pathetic excuse of a personality, rather than to enjoy life and explore the wonders of world, and they all happen to share the same personality of being posturing losers who have never been assed to use any part of their brain beyond their reptilian portion as the neanderthal shit playing assholes they are.
> 
> If you want some in depth perspective from me on this though:
> 
> ...


This is about as autistic as I have seen the majority of these fanbases get. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 28, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> I'm probably splitting hairs at this point, but the worst fandoms is more like they're all the worst end of the fandom. I've been around them all, really. Video games, anime, My Little Pony, tabletop gaming, hardcore alt metal, hipsters, Renaissance Fair folks, webcomics, internet reviewing and Youtube personalities, Star Wars, hardcore sci fi, the fucking works. All of these ass ends tend to have people who use their hobbies as a crutch to fill in as a pathetic excuse of a personality, rather than to enjoy life and explore the wonders of world, and they all happen to share the same personality of being posturing losers who have never been assed to use any part of their brain beyond their reptilian portion as the neanderthal shit playing assholes they are.
> 
> If you want some in depth perspective from me on this though:
> 
> ...


Was just about to post about renn faire people (“Rennies” if you will). I admit I’m a regular faire goer and also a history major so I’m well aware how historically inaccurate them and the costumes are. But in my opinion that’s really not what most of them care about, at least not the ones I go to. Renn fairies have their own unique fantasy aesthetic to them. What I find annoying about the fandom is the people it attracts. Some of them are great, but then you get the crazy people who just want to get drunk and mess around. Many are also overly sexual. That’s not the worst thing but when the campgrounds outside the faire have a well known “bdsm” camp and are known to have thefts and drink spikings happen....

Also one renn faire this year had an incident with someone wearing a tail butt plug (inside a family friendly faire with kids. Her skirt was short enough to make it obvious) that spurred constant memes about butt plugs the rest of the year on social media. I’m not a prude but they often don’t understand right time right place etiquette.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 28, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> All of these ass ends tend to have people who use their hobbies as a crutch to fill in as a pathetic excuse of a personality, rather than to enjoy life and explore the wonders of world, and they all happen to share the same personality of being posturing losers who have never been assed to use any part of their brain beyond their reptilian portion as the neanderthal shit playing assholes they are.





I Love Beef said:


> Anime: I've always encountered hipster faggots who pride themselves on shit like "taste" and enjoy praising themselves for fanwhoring out the right way..... when they don't even realize that they're the same foreign fans who are fatheaded know nothing know it all limpdicks who think the entire world revolves around them and the world they grew up in, and so does the entertainment. The ass end of anime fandom is also mostly plagued by whores who think anime can only can be made in Japan because for some, utterly inexplicable reason, only and only Japan can magically create animation. This lack of being proactive, constructive, and artistically motivated has long been the reason why anime fans out anywhere else are a joke these days.



Speaking of which, I've seen those same kinds of thing in communities for video games before, where you're judged as a person not for the content of your character, but for your high scores, how big your collection is, that kind of shit.  Back when I was a teenager, trying to explain to them that there was a lot more important in life than their favorite game just brought forth a whole lot of scorn, like I was personally insulting them if I dared refer to their favorite game as "just a game".  I really think it's just an autistic version of the kind of people who have fuck all going on in their lives, so all they can brag about is how many countries they've been to, or how many women they've fucked, because they really don't have anything else interesting to bring to the table.


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 28, 2020)

The Witcher. "Durr muh boobies and slavshit make the greatest RPG EVUHHHH!"

I got so sick of their omnipresent vomit that, out of sheer annoyance and spite, I agree with Razorfist's autistic-yet-accurate thesis that Geralt is a ripoff of Elric of Melnibone, and that thieving Snow Mexicans like Sapkowski and CD Projekt Red do not deserve a penny.

Does that make me a hipster or a contrarian? Sure. But Witcher fanboys are the kind of people who deserve to have their idols trashed in an autistic shitfit.


Jebu Nagazi said:


> My vote is on the Captain Marvel/Brie Larson Fandom.
> These people are true Podpeople....


People who unironically like Brie Larson exist? It's not just botnets and PR/advertising firms?

Edit: I forgot to add some other worst fandoms: 
The St. Louis Cardinals, Chicago Cubs, and Kansas Jayhawks.


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 29, 2020)

Game Of Thrones/A Song of Ice and Fire fans. I say that someone who enjoys the franchise.


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven Universe. No questions asked.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 29, 2020)

Two Words: Punk Rock

And no, I'm not talking about "pop punk" or any of that shit.

I'm talking the "real punk" and especially the scene surrounding hardcore punk.

The punk subculture is nothing but smug pretentiousness, political sperging, constant autistic purity spirals, A-Logging anyone who has a positive or even neutral opinion of metal or prog rock, and pseudo-intellectual bullshit in general.

Seriously, fuck the punk subculture.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Dec 31, 2020)

The problem with fandoms as a concept is that they're inherently tribalistic and myopic. A lot of people think that joining a fandom entails signing some metaphorical binding contract: you must dedicate all your time, energy, and sometimes money into _this_ fandom and you must agree with the opinions of the trendsetters (be they the people involved in making the work the fandom is based on or the highest profile fans), and you must despise any and all of this fandom's agreed-upon boogeymen, lest you be cast out of the group. As someone who's always had fairly diverse interests, I've never really clicked with fandom culture for that reason: In the real world, no one's stopping me from being interested in, say, _Pokemon_ and _Wicked_ and Red Letter Media. I can explain to you the plot of _Kingdom Hearts_ but I could also spend the same length of time explaining to you why _Sunset Boulevard_ is the greatest film ever made or I could talk about this new eyeshadow palette I just bought. But, really, any one of those fandoms (except maybe the RLM crowd) would shoot me weird looks at best and rant about why my other interests are terrible and a waste of time and that I'm a fool or a traitor to the fandom for liking them at worst. Even quote-unquote "normal" people that I meet in real life usually have trouble understanding why my Spotify playlist simultaneously has modern R&B and classic rock on it. A lot of fandom people think literally any other thing you can spend your time on is a dangerous threat to their fandom, and aren't open to the idea of people simultaneously enjoying it and one of the fandom's nemises (I've heard this complaint a lot from people who simultaneously like some part of nerd culture and professional sports, a classic non-dichotomy people continue to insist is one. The jocks have mostly buried the hatchet with nerd culture, it's the nerds who are still hostile.) It's tough to say which fandom has this problem the most, but cartoon people (especially fans of modern Western cartoons) see literally anything that's live action as a threat to their precious animation, and anyone who prefers live action works over animation is a cultureless pleb. The worst parts of the anime/weeaboo fandom is similar in that even the worst anime is still superior to the greatest Western masterpiece. And any fandom with a strong superiority complex (*cough*Rick and Morty*cough*) get a kick out of putting down stuff they view as unintelligent.

TL;DR - don't be a dick to people with different interests than you. Pretty please.


----------



## draggs (Dec 31, 2020)

Kiwifarms fans


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 31, 2020)

DaftMob said:


> Steven Universe. No questions asked.



Any fandom that drives a teen to attempt suicide because she drew some fatass character's arms too skinny deserves to be dumped from a plane into an active volcano. The fact that such a supposidly #woke fandom had no guilt complex about how horrifyingly ableist they were being is pretty telling. Steven and his space rock moms would never bully someone to the breaking point. But fat arms matter so I guess the end justified the means. Didn't some guy who turned out to be 27 try to find out what hospital the artist was at so he could harass her? The entire fandom is trash.

I watched the show in its early days and kind of liked it. Now I wouldn't touch it with a 50 foot pole.


----------



## Biology Book (Mar 10, 2021)

(Sighs)
Western (especially American and from English-speaking country) anime fans. 
(Mainly, JoJo, Haikyuu, Banana fish and bnha)


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 10, 2021)

Bronies. They always have, and always will be the cancer.


----------



## PaleTay (Mar 10, 2021)

Hockey fans, the fanbase of teams like the Winnipeg Jets are particularly bad as they've had one decent season in a decade and legitimately act like they were favorites for that period. You also have situations like the St. Louis Blues' cup run where they were the fan favorite team until people watched them play, because they were constantly whining about being "fucked" by penalties to the media and people felt sympathy for them but after people watched them they realized 80% of the team should face suspensions or match penalties every single game.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Mar 10, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Bronies. They always have, and always will be the cancer.
> View attachment 1986366


Hot take: Bronies were never that bad. At their peak the worst that would happen would be running across a pony version of your favorite character or a pony reaction image. They flooded /co/ and other cartoon sites, but after a year or so, once they founded their own spaces, they really kept to themselves. 
Props for also making active efforts to keep their porn away from children in the community.

Not saying they aren't fat, smelly, weirdos, but I think they are overhated when they mainly keep to themselves.


----------



## Captain Marvelous (Mar 10, 2021)

I'd have to say the RWBY fanbase is pretty bad. Whenever they don't like the way the show's going, they always use the whole "that's not what the dead creator wanted!" excuse. And then there's the big debate in the recent season, where if you say you like a certain character being demonized in an obvious political allegory by the writers (mainly the whole ACAB debacle), you're called a facist bootlicker, no matter what you say because most of the internet doesn't even know what fascism actually is.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 12, 2021)

Clorox Cowboy said:


> Hot take: Bronies were never that bad. At their peak the worst that would happen would be running across a pony version of your favorite character or a pony reaction image. They flooded /co/ and other cartoon sites, but after a year or so, once they founded their own spaces, they really kept to themselves.
> Props for also making active efforts to keep their porn away from children in the community.
> 
> Not saying they aren't fat, smelly, weirdos, but I think they are overheated when they mainly keep to themselves.


Tell that propaganda to someone who didn't have to deal with their sped idiocy for 10 years.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 13, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Tell that propaganda to someone who didn't have to deal with their sped idiocy for 10 years.


hot take: its your fault for inserting yourself into it


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 13, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> hot take: its your fault for inserting yourself into it


_Hot pony dick inserted in your ear!_

Also, it was a heroic crusade against human filth.


----------



## starborn427614 (Mar 14, 2021)

Anime by far. Every single time some faggot starts shit on Twitter they're an anime fan. You think Steven Universe has a bad fandom? They've done some shit in the past worth criticizing (I would know, I'm part of it and cringed at every example) but they pale in comparison to an anime fan with a chip on their shoulder about Western animation. God forbid you ever say anything to the contrary about anime being the best entertainment medium.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Apr 20, 2021)

Glad Steven Universe won the poll, the show went to shit once they started focusing soley on the Gems and their toxic Lesbian but non-binary rock relationships.

The episodes focusing on the townspeople were fun.


----------



## Wewladdington (May 11, 2021)

Has Night in the Woods been mentioned yet? I played it and loved it because of the Shammy video, but I didn't realize that the fanbase was 99% furries. I thought it was really good too and the story and music has had a lasting impact on me. Shame.


----------



## Abracadabra (May 11, 2021)

Koreaboos definitely deserve a place in the poll. The most autistic teen girls gravitate toward K-pop.



Neoguri Ramyun said:


> (Sighs)
> Western (especially American and from English-speaking country) anime fans.
> (Mainly, JoJo, Haikyuu, Banana fish and bnha)



I can’t stand that certain section of the anime fandom either. It’s been infested by woke autists, feminists, and troons. Give me the old school anime fans any day.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 11, 2021)

I'd say capeshit/Disney because it's so omnipresent and influential. I can avoid pretty much everything else in the poll pretty easily, they've all been mostly (self-)quarantined to their little dark corners of the web. You can't dodge capeshit consooming, it's metastasized into the very fabric of public life like an aggressive bone cancer. Complaining about a few thousand degenerates whacking off to cartoons in their cyber hidey holes feels pretty quaint compared to the spectre of megacorporations effectively monopolizing culture, and being applauded for it by mindless adult children.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 11, 2021)

Captain Marvelous said:


> I'd have to say the RWBY fanbase is pretty bad. Whenever they don't like the way the show's going, they always use the whole "that's not what the dead creator wanted!" excuse. And then there's the big debate in the recent season, where if you say you like a certain character being demonized in an obvious political allegory by the writers (*mainly the whole ACAB debacle*), you're called a facist bootlicker, no matter what you say because most of the internet doesn't even know what fascism actually is.


But all commies _are_ bastards.


----------



## Abracadabra (May 11, 2021)

Salt Water Taffy said:


> The problem with fandoms as a concept is that they're inherently tribalistic and myopic. A lot of people think that joining a fandom entails signing some metaphorical binding contract: you must dedicate all your time, energy, and sometimes money into _this_ fandom and you must agree with the opinions of the trendsetters (be they the people involved in making the work the fandom is based on or the highest profile fans), and you must despise any and all of this fandom's agreed-upon boogeymen, lest you be cast out of the group. As someone who's always had fairly diverse interests, I've never really clicked with fandom culture for that reason: In the real world, no one's stopping me from being interested in, say, _Pokemon_ and _Wicked_ and Red Letter Media. I can explain to you the plot of _Kingdom Hearts_ but I could also spend the same length of time explaining to you why _Sunset Boulevard_ is the greatest film ever made or I could talk about this new eyeshadow palette I just bought. But, really, any one of those fandoms (except maybe the RLM crowd) would shoot me weird looks at best and rant about why my other interests are terrible and a waste of time and that I'm a fool or a traitor to the fandom for liking them at worst. Even quote-unquote "normal" people that I meet in real life usually have trouble understanding why my Spotify playlist simultaneously has modern R&B and classic rock on it. A lot of fandom people think literally any other thing you can spend your time on is a dangerous threat to their fandom, and aren't open to the idea of people simultaneously enjoying it and one of the fandom's nemises (I've heard this complaint a lot from people who simultaneously like some part of nerd culture and professional sports, a classic non-dichotomy people continue to insist is one. The jocks have mostly buried the hatchet with nerd culture, it's the nerds who are still hostile.) It's tough to say which fandom has this problem the most, but cartoon people (especially fans of modern Western cartoons) see literally anything that's live action as a threat to their precious animation, and anyone who prefers live action works over animation is a cultureless pleb. The worst parts of the anime/weeaboo fandom is similar in that even the worst anime is still superior to the greatest Western masterpiece. And any fandom with a strong superiority complex (*cough*Rick and Morty*cough*) get a kick out of putting down stuff they view as unintelligent.
> 
> TL;DR - don't be a dick to people with different interests than you. Pretty please.


Not to mention that a fan’s experience can only be enriched if he actually explores interests outside of the fandom. I’ve observed that the best kind of fan takes and balances ideas from multiple sources.


----------



## Operaghost (Aug 14, 2021)

Michael Jackson fans, flashback to a couple of years ago when Sam Smith said he didn't like him as an artist, man was bashed all over Twitter over just a simple opinion. 






On Youtube, all they do is spread lies the guy told to people and then lose their minds when someone says the truth. I wish i archived comments that they have bee saying on YouTube but I don't know if they are still around anymore.

Theres even videos exposing these autistic psychos:


----------



## Spunt (Aug 14, 2021)

The whole "fandom" idea is horrible and weird, and says a lot about the people who participate.

I'm not talking about liking a thing, I'm talking about making liking that thing part of your "identity" and creating or joining communities purely on liking that thing and nothing else. Choosing your friends based on solely a shared enjoyment of a piece of media is insane. As the horror stories show, people who like a certain IP may be any sort of person and like it for any reason, and you're throwing yourself in there with all the psychos, political extremist, autists etc. if you put what shows you watch or what music you listen to above whether you have similar values when choosing your friends and associates. 

A healthy person chooses friends on shared values and enjoying that person's company. Chances are that someone from a similar background to you, who shares your outlook on the world and whose company you are comfortable in will share your taste in media - but that compatibility comes first and it isn't even necessary. Some of my best friends don't like the same music I like or the same films I like and that's fine. It's a secondary thing.

Also, there's a certain pathetic quality to devoting yourself to something that someone else made. You're getting someone else's creation to fill a void in your personality. And "loyalty" to commercial products is inherently stupid. The marketing people for these things are dining out on your emotional connection to something they just see as a product to sell. Show some individuality ffs. I used to like Radiohead, in fact I absolutely fucking loved Radiohead, when they were a guitar band. But then they started making electronic beepy boopy noises and I didn't enjoy that at all. So I stopped listening to Radiohead and listened to other music that I liked more. What I didn't do was send death threats to Thom Yorke for not writing music that he apparently "owes" his fans, or spend hours every day on the internet fighting with other people who did like the new sound and trying to get them fired from their jobs. 

Most of these "fandom" people have weird parasocial relationships with the creators of their favourite media or even fictional characters within that media, and that's not something that can ever end well. I liked Attack on Titan. I thought some of the characters were well-written, but I didn't look up to them or write love letters to them, or write stories about my self-insert interacting with them. They're not fucking real. Eren or Leon aren't "inspiring". They are portrayed as doing brave and significant things, but it's a fucking cartoon. Nobody really bravely faced impossible odds and certain death while creating them. That's not to say you can't like the way they are written or look at the themes of their writing, but "fandom" goes beyond that. Treating fictional characters as if they are real is the sign of a broken brain.

To answer OP's question, therefore, it has to be Sonic the Hedgehog. Sonic is one of the most cynical marketing mascots ever created. There's no artistry or creative inspiration behind him - he was created by a corporation to create an "edgier" 90's mascot to rival Mario and sell Sega consoles, and everything Sonic related started from there. At least Attack on Titan wanted to tell a story first and foremost. Being a "fan" of Sonic is a bit like being a "fan" of Ronald McDonald. It's a real lowest-common-denominator thing, so that's why people who take Sonic seriously are the biggest autists on the planet.


----------



## Scourge Muffet (Aug 17, 2021)

A lot are really shit but I really do think cartoons in general as a whole(MLP, Steven Universe, whatever) take the cake
I have never seen fanbases more full of mentally ill degenerates than cartoons and I don't understand what is it about cartoons that attracts literal manchildren, pedos, level 100 autists and people who are literally mentally disabled and swallow the chemicals under the sink, woke fags, like cartoons do

Manchildren with no grasp on reality throwing hissy fits when you dare say cartoons are for kids or aren't that mature and deep like some autists make them out to be, losers with giant hate boners for anime who feel the need to state it every moment or give out bullshit reasons for not liking anime, woke fags who are weirdly obsessed with the sexualites and relationships of fictional kids in a cartoon,  just all around awful
I have never once met someone who was into cartoons that wasn't a complete freak or degenerate

Honorable mentions:
indie game fanbases: I really like indie games(name and avatar give it away) I think most are fun and I respect the passion and love a lot of the devs put into their games and their prob some of the only modern games I give a shit about
but holy fuck do I hate the fanbases of most indie games, because their always fucking filled with woke tard faggot teens
I just want to look around at cute fanart of obscure characters or see what other people's theories or experiences are, not get identity politics or stupid ass shippings shoved down my throat
as a result I generally just don't bother with the communities of these sort of games at all

Sci FI Shit: for some fucking reason, sci fi shit in general like halo and star wars and more seems to always attract the biggest manchildren who don't know when to let go and move on, i'm not a fan of star wars disney either but fuck sakes, either ignore it or move on. The amount of children i've seen throwing hissy fits over modern halo or disney star wars is too much to count doesn't help when outrage channel cunts only add fuel to the fire

FPS Fans: I'll prob get shit for this but I honestly always found FPS fans to be obnoxious, from edgelord macho men wannabe losers thinking enjoying "Baby" games is a sin to boomers who act like 90s fps games that are basically just run around an unfun boring maze collecting keycard while dealing with hitscan enemies is peak game design to overall fanboys who act like Half Life 2 is the greatest FPS game ever made and this isn't even including competitive FPS
I am well aware this can be applied to any genre really but I rarely see it said with FPS


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 18, 2021)

Obsessive cheese pizza collectors are probably the worst fanbase I can think of.


----------



## UNDERSTAND UNDERSTAND (Aug 18, 2021)

Going with card/tabletop gaming, specifically for anyone who gets autistic about proxied game pieces.
Also I hear the Jesus fandom gets up to some shit



Spunt said:


> Most of these "fandom" people have weird parasocial relationships with [...] fictional characters within that media


This is a phase I went through when I was 3-4 and it's personally horrifying when I see the same thing expressed by adults. I still think it's funny the character I liked is an active username here though.


Spunt said:


> I'm not talking about liking a thing, I'm talking about making liking that thing part of your "identity" and creating or joining communities purely on liking that thing and nothing else.


Feels like what's going on here is people using fandom to form connections but then getting stuck there.


Spunt said:


> Also, there's a certain pathetic quality to devoting yourself to something that someone else made. You're getting someone else's creation to fill a void in your personality. And "loyalty" to commercial products is inherently stupid.


I think it's fine if it's used to create something greater than the source was. Not that IP law likes that.
Also fine to keep an eye on creators to see what other cool shit they're gonna make, but corps aren't creators.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 14, 2022)

Shrek


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Mar 14, 2022)

MCU seems to attract all the rabid soyjacks.


----------



## Helium Bubble (Mar 14, 2022)

This may not count, but can I nominate people who refer to their professional sports team of choice as "We"?


----------



## Cats (Mar 14, 2022)

Funco Pops


----------



## Spunt (Mar 15, 2022)

Helium Bubble said:


> This may not count, but can I nominate people who refer to their professional sports team of choice as "We"?


I support a sportsball team and it won a really big match. The next day one of my co-workers came over to congratulate me on the result. I thanked him because it was the polite thing to do I guess, but being spoken to as if I had anything to do with the achievement of a completely different group of people who have no idea I exist was really weird. It's a tribal thing I guess.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 15, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Shrek


post-irony was a mistake


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 15, 2022)

Frank D'arbo said:


> post-irony was a mistake


It stopped being "ironic" years ago.

I have no idea what it's become now.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 15, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> It stopped being "ironic" years ago.
> 
> I have no idea what it's become now.


that's what post-irony is. being so ironic that it becomes genuine and the line between being ironic or not is completely gone


----------



## Eloise419 (Mar 26, 2022)

Looney Tunes is one of the worst I've ever encountered. Nothing but a bunch of middle-aged, internet tough guy toxic manbabies who spend more time complaining about the franchise itself than actually _enjoying_ it. Not helping their look is the "fun" fact that one of their biggest supporters is the original Internet Tough Guy, animator/admitted pedophile John Kricfalusi. The average Looney Tunes fanboy in a nutshell:
-Anything past the 50s is garbage and should be burned at once!
-If you dare praise [insert any LT voice actor not named Mel Blanc or June Foray] even for projects outside of Warner Bros., you're a fucking retard!
-Anyone who likes a distantly related cartoon like Animaniacs and Tiny Toons unironically should kill themselves!
-They should show the Censored Eleven and Wartime Cartoons on television again because iT dOeSn'T oFfEnD mEeEeE!!! sToP tRyInG tO rEwRiTe HiStOrY!!!! fUcK yOu FuCkiNg SnOwFlAkEs!!!!1!
-How dare anyone try to change anyone's personality! Character development is for pussies!
-I'm a true fan of the show because I only like the older stuff/I own all the good cartoons on DVD/my sister's husband's brother's ex-step-father-in-law's nephew's best friend's first cousin twice removed's boss' pimp's grand-uncle once saw Friz Freling at a store years ago! Suck my dick if you don't like my true opinions! REEEE!!!! BAWWW!!!!!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 31, 2022)

Child star fandoms.


----------



## Sneeds (Sep 3, 2022)

Owl house, imo it’s just as bad as Steven universe. Also they sperg out when you tell them that Stonetoss was apart of their show lmao


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 25, 2022)

Any fandom that has teenagers as a good chunk of its audience

any fandom that has aggressive shippers

any fandom that has a good chunk of people who uses said fandom to attach their identity towards it and takes shit way too seriously. It's proof that the person itself is completely dead inside, a complete fucking drone, or just wants to be loved because no one in their life loves them.

on second thought, almost any fandom. I hate 99% of all fandoms for these reasons plus more.


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Nov 25, 2022)

I think identifying as being part of a ‘fandom’ inherently leads to deranged behaviors. Fandom is like a set of social behaviors now, it doesn’t really just mean enjoying something. The fandomification of everything is so fucking annoying. Some are worse than others though.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 25, 2022)

Monster High, or any doll line


----------



## Sneeds (Nov 26, 2022)

The Android pajeets. Everytime you go into a video that's positive of Apple iPhone or iPhone vs androids. There's always a bunch of angry mutahar’s in the comments getting mad and calling iPhone trash (which it kinda is). It's not super toxic but it's kinda funny  to watch pajeets getting mad lmao. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 28, 2022)

From what I've seen, some game called Cookie Run


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 5, 2022)

Sonic, hands down.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 5, 2022)

Gordo Mamón


----------



## marvlouslie (Dec 7, 2022)

Anime in general, because you'll have faggots coming out of the woodwork calling you a "pedophile" for liking certain characters, or daring to find certain characters cute.


----------



## starborn427614 (Dec 7, 2022)

marvlouslie said:


> Anime in general, because you'll have faggots coming out of the woodwork calling you a "pedophile" for liking certain characters, or daring to find certain characters cute.


Animation in general tends to produce awful fans. Not sure why that is, but east or west you'll always find some idiots in the comments.


----------

